# MMS problem on Sony Xperia S



## devil (Apr 23, 2003)

I recently bought a Sony Xperia S but every time i try to send an MMS i get the following message: 
The application Messaging (processcom.sonyericsson.conversations) has stopped unexpectedly. Please try again.

Anyone any idea what`s going on?


----------

